# iPhone 12 mini ou 11



## thom75 (4 Décembre 2020)

Voila mon interrogation...
J'avais jusqu'à cet été un iPhone Xr qui m'a été volé. J'ai adoré son autonomie et bien aimé le grand écran. En revanche je l'ai trouvé trop grand et un peu trop lourd.
Suite au vol, j'ai pris en "urgence" un SE 2020. Même si c'est un très bon appareil, la différence était sensible (tant l'écran que l'autonomie).

Je souhaite repasser sur un appareil un peu plus haut de gamme et j'hésite entre un iPhone 11 Pro (256Go) et un iPhone 12 Mini (128Go).
Ça sera très probablement en occasion (plus ou moins récente selon l'appareil), je devrais les trouver plus au moins au même tarif (disons dans une fourchette entre 750€ et 850€) et sauf nouvelle mésaventure je compte le garder au moins 3 ans.

Même si elle ne semble finalement pas si mauvaise que ça je crains d'être déçu par l'autonomie du 12 Mini qui par ailleurs me convient (taille d'écran, poids contenu).

Inversement, je redoute de retrouver avec le 11 Pro ce qui m'avait moins plu sur le Xr (trop grand et trop lourd).

Côté photo le 12 semble surtout apporter de meilleures performances en mode nuit (mais perd un objectif au passage). 

Bref je suis en pleine hésitation, tous les avis seront les bienvenus


----------



## Icloud92 (4 Décembre 2020)

Moi qui viens d'un Xs, j'ai le 12 mini et ma femme le 11, et bien il n'y à pas sujet de discussion le 12 mini est largement au dessus en terme de photo. Après la petite batterie coupler à une Apple Watch et très agréable


----------



## esales (4 Décembre 2020)

Je suis passé d’un iPhone 11 Pro vers un iPhone 12 mini. La seule raison a été la taille du téléphone.
J’ai accepté de perdre un objectif et une réduction de la taille de l’écran pour gagner en poids et en volume. Je ne regrette absolument pas mon choix (à l’exception du coût).


----------



## meriadec (5 Décembre 2020)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Moi qui viens d'un Xs, j'ai le 12 mini et ma femme le 11, et bien il n'y à pas sujet de discussion le 12 mini est largement au dessus en terme de photo. Après la petite batterie coupler à une Apple Watch et très agréable


J'ai un XS et j'envisage de passer prochainement à un 12 mini. Quel en est ton ressenti et ton expérience? As-tu eu besoin d'un temps d'adaptation à l'écran?


----------



## thom75 (5 Décembre 2020)

esales a dit:


> Je suis passé d’un iPhone 11 Pro vers un iPhone 12 mini. La seule raison a été la taille du téléphone.
> J’ai accepté de perdre un objectif et une réduction de la taille de l’écran pour gagner en poids et en volume. Je ne regrette absolument pas mon choix (à l’exception du coût).



Et niveau autonomie tu trouves une différence significative ?


----------



## MrTom (5 Décembre 2020)

Hello,

On parle de l'autonomie du 12 mini là : https://forums.macg.co/threads/autonomie-iphone-12-mini.1347903/
Il faut surtout te poser la question de tes usages. Pour 5h d'utilisation de l'iPhone en temps d'écran, c'est suffisant. Au delà, c'est juste.


----------



## thom75 (5 Décembre 2020)

Merci pour le lien vers ce topic qui m'avait échappé 
En effet les premiers retours semblent plus positifs que ce que laissaient craindre les premiers articles que j'avais lu.
J'ai profité de la possibilité allongée de retours en fin d'année pour commander un 12 Mini et un 11 Pro qui sont arrivés hier et avant-hier.
La différence de poids à la prise en main est impressionnante. Reste à utiliser chacun quelques jours pour avoir une idée de l'autonomie pour mon usage.


----------



## esales (5 Décembre 2020)

thom75 a dit:


> Et niveau autonomie tu trouves une différence significative ?


Il y a effectivement une nette difference avec mon ancien iPhone 11 Pro, néanmoins, avec mon utilisation quotidienne, je n’ai pas de problème. Même sans la recharge que j’effectue dans la voiture lors de mon retour à mon domicile, il tient sans problème la journée.
Bref, je pense avoir de la marge même en utilisation intensive (hors jeux gourmands) sur une journée.


----------



## thom75 (6 Décembre 2020)

OK, merci de ton retour


----------



## thom75 (8 Décembre 2020)

Mon choix a été précipité par mon SE2 qui hier matin s'est mis à redémarrer en boucle après avoir voulu restaurer une sauvegarde (étant sous garantie il va partir en réparation).
J'ai trouvé un 11 Pro avec un contrat apple care + encore valable 1 an et ai donc privilégié l'autonomie. 
Merci pour vos avis


----------



## JChris64 (14 Décembre 2020)

esales a dit:


> Il y a effectivement une nette difference avec mon ancien iPhone 11 Pro, néanmoins, avec mon utilisation quotidienne, je n’ai pas de problème. Même sans la recharge que j’effectue dans la voiture lors de mon retour à mon domicile, il tient sans problème la journée.
> Bref, je pense avoir de la marge même en utilisation intensive (hors jeux gourmands) sur une journée.


est ce que le mini "souffre" également de l'écran "jaune" dont semblent se plaindre bon nombre d'utilisateurs (je n'ai rien lu sur l'écran du mini)


----------



## esales (14 Décembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> est ce que le mini "souffre" également de l'écran "jaune" dont semblent se plaindre bon nombre d'utilisateurs (je n'ai rien lu sur l'écran du mini)


Pas constaté sur mon exemplaire.


----------



## kykyto (15 Décembre 2020)

Je me pose la même question sur ces écrans jaunes J'avais acheté un iphone 12 que j'ai renvoyé, car trop gros et aussi écran jaunâtre.
Je regarde le mini du coup mais en regardant un peu les forums sur la toile (peut être à tort), l'ensemble des phone 12 semblent toucher, du mini au pro max. 
Le mieux est d'aller faire un tour en boutique si possible.


----------



## Diaoulic (16 Décembre 2020)

kykyto a dit:


> Je me pose la même question sur ces écrans jaunes J'avais acheté un iphone 12 que j'ai renvoyé, car trop gros et aussi écran jaunâtre.
> Je regarde le mini du coup mais en regardant un peu les forums sur la toile (peut être à tort), l'ensemble des phone 12 semblent toucher, du mini au pro max.
> Le mieux est d'aller faire un tour en boutique si possible.


Bonjour,
le miens est très bien calibré, sans true tone bien sûr, qui peut faire grandement varier la tonalité de l'écran (son but)


----------



## kykyto (16 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour. 

C'est rassurant de savoir qu'il y a de bons écrans, heureusement d'ailleurs.  Je vais attendre un peu avant un éventuel achat.
Il est vrai que ce sont souvent les personnes mécontentes qui postent sur les forums.


----------



## thom75 (18 Décembre 2020)

En effet quand j’avais en test le 12 mini et le 11 pro, l’écran du 12 était clairement plus jaune que le 11 pro (ou que mon SE2).


----------



## iJof (25 Décembre 2020)

Petite question sur le même thème : d'un point de vue finances, un iPhone 11 Pro à 700 € d'occasion (batterie à 99 %) faut-il le coup face à un 12 mini à votre avis ? J'hésite encore entre les deux… Merci.


----------



## MrTom (25 Décembre 2020)

iJof a dit:


> Petite question sur le même thème : d'un point de vue finances, un iPhone 11 Pro à 700 € d'occasion (batterie à 99 %) faut-il le coup face à un 12 mini à votre avis ? J'hésite encore entre les deux… Merci.


Est-ce une batterie d'origine ?


----------



## iJof (25 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Est-ce une batterie d'origine ?


Oui oui, c'est simplement l'iPhone de ma mère qui est repassée au SE 2 après une allergie à FaceID…


----------



## MrTom (25 Décembre 2020)

Oui donc il est neuf. Go !


----------



## iJof (25 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Oui donc il est neuf. Go !


D'accord, le tarif est intéressant et avoir un 12 mini au même prix ne serait donc pas pertinent. Merci pour ton avis sans équivoque !


----------



## lami4089 (14 Janvier 2021)

esales a dit:


> Je suis passé d’un iPhone 11 Pro vers un iPhone 12 mini. La seule raison a été la taille du téléphone.
> J’ai accepté de perdre un objectif et une réduction de la taille de l’écran pour gagner en poids et en volume. Je ne regrette absolument pas mon choix (à l’exception du coût).


Salut,

Peux tu nous donner ton avis sur ton nouveau 12 mini et si le choix de switcher d'un 11 pro vers un 12 mini était le bon ? la taille d'écran n'est pas pénalisante ?


----------



## esales (17 Janvier 2021)

lami4089 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Peux tu nous donner ton avis sur ton nouveau 12 mini et si le choix de switcher d'un 11 pro vers un 12 mini était le bon ? la taille d'écran n'est pas pénalisante ?


Je crois que mon commentaire est suffisamment explicite...


----------



## lami4089 (18 Janvier 2021)

esales a dit:


> Je crois que mon commentaire est suffisamment explicite...


C'est clair Merci quand même


----------



## rodrigue7973be (7 Février 2021)

j'attendre le prochaine du iphone 13


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2021)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> j'attendre le prochaine du iphone 13


Tu crois qu'il va sortir ?


----------



## rodrigue7973be (7 Février 2021)

septembre 2022


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2021)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> septembre 2022


2022 ou 2021 ?


----------



## rodrigue7973be (7 Février 2021)

2022 !


----------



## Alx45 (7 Février 2021)

Je suis passé d'un 11 pro à un 12 mini sans aucun regret. Mon 12 mini tient sans soucis la journée.
Quelle légèreté ! J'en suis fan, impossible pour moi de faire marche arrière


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2021)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> 2022 !


Bizarre.

Vu qu'Apple sort une nouvelle gamme d'iPhone tous les ans,
Vu qu'Apple incrémente de 1 chaque gamme,
On pourrait s'attendre à des iPhone *13* en 20*21*… 

Oh Rodrigue, n'aurais-tu pas fourché dans les touches de ton clavier ?


----------



## rodrigue7973be (7 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bizarre.
> 
> Vu qu'Apple sort une nouvelle gamme d'iPhone tous les ans,
> Vu qu'Apple incrémente de 1 chaque gamme,
> ...


ah oui cas je suis tout rouge ma figure !
oui juste 2021


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2021)

Alx45 a dit:


> Je suis passé d'un 11 pro à un 12 mini sans aucun regret. Mon 12 mini tient sans soucis la journée.
> Quelle légèreté ! J'en suis fan, impossible pour moi de faire marche arrière


Mon iPhone 11 Pro Max tient largement plus d'une journée aussi


----------



## Spiritus (18 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous ! Je ne crois pas avoir vu de sujet sur une hésitation entre ces deux modèles...

Alors voilà, je voudrais un iPhone avec 128 Go de stockage, et pour mon budget, ce sont ces deux modèles qui se distinguent.
J'adore le format du 12 mini (j'ai eu un iPhone 7 il fut un temps, mais son autonomie m'avait calmé), j'ai pu tester rapidement celui d'une connaissance et le poids est incroyable ! Mais quelques petites choses me retiennent: la batterie évidemment, l'écran Oled - le contraste tant vanté me fatigue les yeux assez vite, j'ai actuellement un Pixel 4a et même si l'écran est sûrement bien mon bon que celui des iPhones, je redoute cette gêne, sans compter les couleurs verdâtres/arc-en-ciel dès lors que l'écran est incliné - le manque de contenu à l'affichage et quelques petits détails qui tiennent plus de la maniaquerie (les marques MagSafe indélébiles par exemple, ou le fait que ce soit une première version...).

Du coup je pensais au 11, qui est la meilleure option avec écran LCD, mais ça m'ennuie un peu de retrouver un téléphone lourd et peut-être moins bon en photo (c'est un critère qui me tient à coeur). Par contre je sais que je pourrai resté rivé sur l'écran un certain temps sans avoir mal à la tête et/ou les yeux qui tirent, et l'autonomie me préoccupera moins.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? J'avais même songé à revendre l'un des deux dans un an pour prendre l'éventuel 13 mini si l'autonomie est amélioré. J'imagine que le 12 mini se revendra mieux et plus cher, mais compte tenu de sa réception moyenne, j'en suis pas si certain.

Pardon pour ce pavé, j'espère que vous pourrez m'éclairer !


----------



## JChris64 (21 Février 2021)

salut,

je suis passé du 7 au 12 mini aussi. Si la batterie te saoulait sur le 7, ce sera quasi pareil sur le mini...la différence n'est pas énorme.
pour ma part , cela me convient car je ne l'utilise pas énormément mais tu risques d'être déçu sur ce point.


----------

